# Finished Fursona



## eggplantmcgee (Jun 3, 2016)

Just came here to ask opinions on my fursona, how I could improve anything, and just general ideas. I forgot his backpack that he always wears and quite honestly I'm too lazy to draw one in. But anyhow here ya go :





His personality is basically just mine put onto words. But in general he's an asshole towards people he doesn't know, but if you get to know him he's a really lovable guy. He's just really opinionated and argumentative guy and hates wearing clothes (but can if he must).


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 3, 2016)

eggplantmcgee said:


> Just came here to ask opinions on my fursona, how I could improve anything, and just general ideas. I forgot his backpack that he always wears and quite honestly I'm too lazy to draw one in. But anyhow here ya go :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's cute,I really don't have any advice to give you besides giving it some defying marks maybe to help it stand out a bit more?
There's a lot of Red Panda fursuits out there,so the subtle marking may help your Fursona stand out more against all of the other Red Pandas in some manner.


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jun 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> It's cute,I really don't have any advice to give you besides giving it some defying marks maybe to help it stand out a bit more?
> There's a lot of Red Panda fursuits out there,so the subtle marking may help your Fursona stand out more against all of the other Red Pandas in some manner.



yeah. im really bad with markings in general. bleh. i'll add some more defining markings though! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 3, 2016)

eggplantmcgee said:


> yeah. im really bad with markings in general. bleh. i'll add some more defining markings though! Thanks for the advice!!



You're welcome,just do your best that's all you can do.
As long as you're happy in the end,that's what really matters.


----------

